# first segmented bowl, matches cutting board



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

This is the first salad bowl i had tried. This took around 2 weeks to glue together, there is one spot where I didn't get a good joint, but all in all i am pleased with the turn. Made these two for my parents.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Fine work, fine pattern!:yes:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That looks cool. You've done a great job on both. I'm hoping to turn a segmented bowl one of these days, but I have to master turning a regualr bowl first. Nice job.


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

I haven't mastered turning bowls yet either, this is only my 3rd bowl turned, but i like to jump head first in. Sometimes i am successful other times i learn from my mistakes. this one i tried gluing 3 boards at a time and thats where i have the failed glue joint. next time i will do one at a time!! I want to turn some matching boxes to put sugar/ flour and such in next


----------



## Gunner4912 (Oct 21, 2010)

Awesome. I want to try this. However, I dont have a planer so it will be awhile before I get the chance.


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunner4912 said:


> Awesome. I want to try this. However, I dont have a planer so it will be awhile before I get the chance.


a drum sander will work also if you have or can get your hands on one. I send the boards i have glued up threw the planer just to take the edges off so i can glue them up. I saw a pretty cool looking bowl online made from pen blanks, so i may give that one a whirl


----------



## Gunner4912 (Oct 21, 2010)

brown down said:


> a drum sander will work also if you have or can get your hands on one. I send the boards i have glued up threw the planer just to take the edges off so i can glue them up. I saw a pretty cool looking bowl online made from pen blanks, so i may give that one a whirl


Never thought of the pen blanks. I have been experimenting with glueing wood and segmenting it. However, I have found that with out a planer im not going to do well because the wood needs to be glued evenly.


----------

